# Catalina Capri 30



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Does anyone here have any knowledge of how these boats perform in PHRF fleets? I''m trying to find an affordable boat to race next season and the Capri seems like it might be a good choice.


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

Go to the sailing forum at www.sailinganarchy.com and ask there. That is probably the most knowledgeable sailing crowd on the internet, especially about racing.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

The Capri 30 is a reasonably good choice as a club level PHRF racer. The Capri 30, like most late 1970''s early 1980''s era MORC boats, were boats that sailed well in a wide range of windspeeds and seastates. For a race boat, these boats were forgiving and reasonably easy to sail well in a wide range of conditions.

One word of caution on the Capri. These boats were not built all that well. The boats that have been raced hard have had to be beefed up or rebuilt. At the heart of it these were lightly built boats with mediocre engineering that were often raced very hard and now they are 25 or so years old. Some of these boats have been well maintained and upgraded making them a great choice, but others are absolutely beat to death and would require a whole lot of time and money to put back together. 

Other similarly priced good choices in that size range would include the J-29, J-30, Kirby 30, Laser 28, S2 9.1, and Santana Wavelength 30. In some ways the Capri 25 might be a better choice if your only goal is club level PHRF racing.

One other point here, boats like these are heavily dependent on a really good sail inventory. Mainsails, Genoas and spinackers last two or three seasons of hard racing at the most and Blades maybe last 4 seasons. Genoas and blades should be radially cut or 3DL kevlar. An updated sail inventory for a boat like these can easily cost half as much as the boat is worth.

Jeff


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

If you''re still looking at this boat, the Sailing Anarchy Forum at www.sailinganarchy.com has an active thread on it -- both good and bad points -- and some current owners of the boat are commenting. It''s always good to have input from current owners ob boats, especially on SA where so many racers hang out.


----------



## funcrew (Sep 28, 2015)

11 year thread bump. As a rookie noob, I've been crewing on a Capri 30 on Lake Mead, NV. Fabulous boat in light air. At 30 feet and 4,800 pounds, the boat MOVES in very minimal breeze. Very fun, but this particular unit had a lot of delamination repaired with many hours of labor.


----------



## Sailorballastboy (Oct 25, 2021)

5 and 1/2 year bump. Am considering a 1983 Capri 30 based in Annapolis area, to be used primarily for day sails and occasional overnights. Key areas to examine? Thanks anyone.


----------

